# Columbia Chicago



## yeoman74 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey, I got a call for an interview from Columbia Chicago.  I've done a lot of research on the school, but just wonder what the word on the street was about the school?  Any thoughts/opinions?


----------



## drewbert (Feb 11, 2009)

im here now for film and i love it. they're just starting a new core film program too. i'm definitely happy with my decision.


----------



## momotato (Feb 27, 2009)

Great to hear that you like the program drewbert.   I am interviewing soon too.  Would you say the program is more experimental or traditional?


----------

